

Google's DMCA Takedown Notice for App They Wanted to Publish First... - ckeith
http://www.calebjkeith.com/mobile/article/article.htm

======
ecspike
Tell us what you believe is infringing about the application: Application is
using our G+ logo and also our GOOGLE+ name as the application name.

Seems pretty legit. If it didn't use the official logo and a name like
Publisher for Google+, it might not be infringing. Such a title would indicate
that the app works with Google+ and not necessarily that it is sanctioned by
Google as the "Google+ Publisher" name seems to indicate.

